# Kitchen cook tops and fume hoods suitable for chemistry lab?



## Chumbawamba (Aug 23, 2009)

The other day a nice cooktop came in to my recycling business. It has four "burners" (actually heat pads). Of the four, two can be bridged to make a long heating area; one has two coils that can be selected to create a small or large heating area. It's a glass cooktop with no metal plates or anything. Even though I have plenty of hotplates, I plan to incorporate this into my lab as it makes for a very nice multifunction hotplate. Any objections? I have another cooktop that I never got around to scrapping but it has metal hotplates. Is one better than the other? I'm partial to the glass one as it's nice and easy to clean when spills occur.

On another semi-related note, I also occasionally get fume hoods that have been pulled out of kitches being remodeled. I never thought about it before and have scrapped several, but would these be suitable in a lab environment where they will be handling fumes from acid mixtures and what not? It would eliminate the work of building one from scratch, not that it would be a problem since I have tons of various types of blowers that I've collected over the years.

Thanks for your insights!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2009)

Fume hoods have been discussed in detail, fume hoods used above the kitchen range have the exhaust fan fixed internally where the fumes would be passing over the electric motor - short life.

You need to remove your fumes with an exhaust using the venturi.effect.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, gustavus.


----------

